# PC Angebot Frage



## Nordwolf1980 (29. März 2010)

Abend... Will mir ja einen neuen PC Kaufen. Und habe mir bei Nexus folgendes Angebot eingeholt..


*Prozessor:* AMD Athlon64 X4 Phenom II 945 * Sockel AM3* 
• Quad Core, 4 x 3,0 GHz

*Mainboard:* GigaByte MA790X-UD3P
AMD 790X, 2x PCI-e 2.0 16x, Dual Channel, 2x PCI,
3x FirWire, 10x USB 2.0, 7.1 Sound, 6x S-ATA II,Raid,
Lan 10/100/1000 Mbit für DSL Zugang oder Netzwerk 

*Grafikkarte:* NVIDIA GForce GTX 260+ 896 MB GDDR3
• GPU Takt 576 MHz
• Speichertakt 1998 MHz 
• Pixelshader 4.0/ DirectX 10
• Speicheranbindung 448 Bit
*Arbeitspeicher:* *Elixir 800* DDR-2 / 2 x 2048 MB

*Festplatte:* Samsung 1000 GB HD103UJ *32 MB */ S-ATA 2
*Laufwerke:* DVD-Brenner 22 x
(RAM, DualLayer 8.5 GB, +/-)
*Gehäuse: * Sharkoon Rebel 9 / Front-USB und Sound

*Netzteil:* Xilence Power 580 Watt 12cm Lüfter
• 20+4 PIN (M: 1x, HDD/FDD: 4x/1x
• SATA: 2x, 4+4PIN 12V (M: 1x
• 6PIN PCI-Express: 1x, 6+2PIN PCI-Express: 1x

Für 679 Euro.... Nun die Frage kaufen oder nicht?!

Oder hat wer eine andere Idee ?! Will damit nur Zocken zu 99%


----------



## Kyragan (29. März 2010)

Nein.


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Netzteil ist scheiße. Mainboard könnte AM3 sein, wenn es schon ne AM3-CPU ist. DDR2-Ram macht keinen Sinn, weil er inzwischen auch nicht mehr billiger ist, als DDR3-Ram.
Die Grafikkarte ist Ordnung, aber eine ATI 5770 wäre fast genauso schnell, unterstützt aber schon DirectX11. Insgesamt lässt sich also sagen, daß du damit zwar gut spielen können wirst, die Zusammenstellung an sich aber trotzdem ziemlich missraten ist.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (29. März 2010)

hmm Was für ein System könntet ihr mir denn Empfehlen für ca 700€ ?!


----------



## Xeith (29. März 2010)

habe mein auch Neu gekauft, und der hatte auch nur noch bisschen bessere Voraussetzungen habe dafür nur 350 Euro bezahlt. aber da war noch ddr2 viel günstiger als jetzt wie der ddr3 gleich viel kostet


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

So in etwa:

662 Euro zuzüglich 20 Euro Zusammenbau + Geld für das Gehäuse deiner Wahl. Kannst auch noch ne kleinere Platte nehmen und zum Beispiel auch beim Netzteil sparen. 450 Watt würden es auch tun. Und du könntest eine 5770 mit Standardlüfter nehmen, dann wird es nochmal billiger. Die Zusammenstellung ist eher nach meinem Geschmack. Muss man jetzt nicht alles so machen.

WD Caviar Black 750GB, WD7501AALS 




 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 





MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk, 1024MB, PCI-Express 




 
Cougar Power 550Watt 




 
4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7 




 
Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770 




 
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 




 
LG GH22LS50 Retail


----------



## Shaxul (29. März 2010)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> hmm Was für ein System könntet ihr mir denn Empfehlen für ca 700&#8364; ?!



Nimmste den 600 Euro PC aus dem Sticky -> Klick 
Dann noch Windows 7 für 80,- dazu + 10-20 Euro für den Zusammenbau + Versand. Dann biste ziemlich genau bei 700,-

edit: ups, Klos war schneller - dann nimm das, was er gepostet hat. Ich verlinke immer nur den Sitcky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. März 2010)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> hmm Was für ein System könntet ihr mir denn Empfehlen für ca 700€ ?!


Dafür haben wir extra einen Sticky:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/148206-pc-zusammenstellungen-aprilmai-2010/


----------



## Xeith (29. März 2010)

*Klos das ist ja eine coole Zusammenstellung, wenn ich in den nächsten jahre wieder ein PC brauche Frage ich dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> habe mein auch Neu gekauft, und der hatte auch nur noch bisschen bessere Voraussetzungen habe dafür nur 350 Euro bezahlt. aber da war noch ddr2 viel günstiger als jetzt wie der ddr3 gleich viel kostet



Jo, dann ist das mit DDR2 auch legitim. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von DDR3 beläuft sich meist auf wenige Prozent. Wenn ich also 10 Euro mehr zahlen muss, dann nehm ich die mit. Ist DDR2 aber gleich 30-40 Euro billiger, dann kann man auch getrost den nehmen. Der Unterschied von AM2 zu AM3 ist jetzt auch nur Bandbreite. Davon hat der AMD eh genug, so das der größere HTL auch nur maximal mit wenigen Prozent zu Buche schlägt, wenn es sich überhaupt bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (29. März 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Zusammenstellung.. Win7 hab ich Selbst also kann ich die 80 Euro noch irgendwo anders Investieren?!


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Ja, für ein Gehäuse, weil das ist da ja nicht dabei. Gehäuse ist rein Geschmackssache, deswegen macht es kaum Sinn, hier für dich zu wählen.

Hier mal noch ein paar Auswahlmöglichkeiten, mit denen du spielen kannst. So hast du auch die Möglichkeit, beim Gehäuse zum Beispiel mehr zu investieren.

Andere Festplatte:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28151&agid=689

leiser, höhere Transferrate, aber auch höhere Zugriffszeit 

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=17978&agid=240

anderes Netzteil, welches billiger, aber auch etwas lauter ist. Trotzdem aber kein schlechtes Netzteil

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30225&agid=1004

andere Graka mit gleicher Leistung, aber billiger Lüfter und insbesondere unter Last wahrnehmbar

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27966&agid=240

nochmal anderes Netzteil mit weniger Leistung, lauteren Lüfter und keine ummantelte Kabel, dafür aber spottbillig und an sich auch ganz gut

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=29020&agid=1242

Andere CPU mit weniger Leistung, dennoch aber schnell genug für alle Spiele im Moment


So, jetzt hast du Alternativen und kannst ein bisschen variieren und überlegen, wie du deine Prioritäten setzen möchtest. Zum Beispiel wäre ein billigeres Netzteil zugunsten einer größeren CPU möglich, oder was auch immer.
Musst halt selbst ein bisschen überlegen, wie du es haben willst.


----------



## Xeith (29. März 2010)

manchmal sind auch günstigere Sachen gleich gut, als die teureren. Aber Gehäuse unter 50 Euro sind auch schon gut evtl nicht vom Design aber die Leistung muss stimmen


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (29. März 2010)

Ja Gehäuse ist mir eigentlich auch Schnuppe wie es aussieht... @Klos, Hab mir deine erste Zusammenstellung mal als Merkzettel gemacht bei Hardwareversand.. Denke mal das werde ich mir zu legen...

Kann ich damit dann alles vernünftig Zocken?! Und wo kann ich den Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand angeben? habe nichts gefunden


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2010)

Ja, es gibt schon gute billige Gehäuse. Wo man halt immer Abstriche machen muss, sind die Gehäuselüfter. Die kosten separat schon ca. 8-10 Euro, wenn man wirklich gute haben will.
Da ist in teuren Gehäusen auch oft Schunt drin.

Und vom Netzteil muss es jetzt auch nicht unbedingt 80plus Gold sein. Das Tagan passt zum Beispiel auch. Da muss man halt immer selbst etwas abwegen. Ich bezahle zum Beispiel gerne etwas mehr, um meinen PC wirklich leise zu bekommen. Meine Freundin sitzt daneben und schaut meist fern. Und wenn da kein Standgebläse neben ihr steht, dann kommt ihr das natürlich sehr gelegen. Außerdem will ich beim arbeiten am PC selbst auch keinen Mucks hören.
Da muss Ruhe sein.

Edit:

Jo, damit kannst du absolut alles vernünftig zocken. Bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen solltest du auch alles auf Anschlag hochstellen können. Und wenn nicht, dann sind zumindest recht hohe Einstellungen immer drin.

Sehr leise wäre er in dieser Zusammenstellung auch, außer du nimmst ein Gehäuse mit lauten Gehäuselüftern, dann wäre der Gesamteindruck wieder getrübt.

http://www1.hardware...id=746&agid=829


Das musst du in den Warenkorb legen.

Nochmal zur Festplatte WD Black. Die Platte ist super und gehört immo zu den schnellsten in dem Segment. Aber ich muss dazu sagen, daß sie von den Zugriffsgeräuschen wahrnehmbar ist.
Man kann es etwas in den Griff bekommen, wenn man AAM aktiviert. Allerdings sind dann die Zugriffszeiten leicht höher.


----------



## Xeith (29. März 2010)

wegen Lüfter würde ich welche ab 10 Euro holen, weil die billigeren sind schnell aber auch extrem laut. die Gehäuse unter 50 Euro passen auch viele Lüfter rein, aber zu viele lüfter sind dann auch wieder nicht so gut


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind zwei langsam drehende 120er je vorn saugend und hinten blasend völlig ausreichend. Sogar für meinen übertakteten Rechner reicht das dicke. Mehr ist nur Show, außer man baut die GTX480 ein, dann können ein paar mehr nicht schaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (30. März 2010)

wer hat das Geld schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe ein enermax 92 und coolermaster 120, habe viele Lüfter getestet aber von der Firner sind die unschlagbar


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Enermax ist geil. Ich hab den als CPU-Lüfter:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a357975.html

Absolut unhörbar und sieht auch noch geil aus, weil er vier Blitze projeziert.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. März 2010)

Also soll ich lieber 2 Lüfter nehmen? Und die testen den PC auch, Damit er auch 100% Läuft wenn sie in Liefern ?! Und sind die Treiber alle dabei? Aber ich denke mal das erledigt ja Windows 7 auch mit den ganzen Treiber ?!

PS: Habe dieses Gehäuse genommen Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz

Zwar nicht das Schönste aber mir ist die Optik nicht wichtig. Hauptsache habe genug Power unter der Haube !!


----------



## Xeith (30. März 2010)

habe den als CPU Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme auch super, mit minimalen Drehzahl dreht der schon kräftig

ja wegen den Treiber bekommst du eine CD und wenn nicht erledigt das alles Windows7 wenn dir etwas fehlt schauste einfach auf der Website nach vom gerät oder so da findest du immer den aktuellsten Treiber


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Sämtliche Chipsatz-Treiber liegen immer dem Mainboard bei und können in der allerneuesten Ausgabe auch auf der Homepage von Gigabyte downgeloadet werden. Windows 7 findet meist aber schon alles selber.
Dennoch würde ich nochmal im Gerätemanager schauen und gegebenenfalls die original Chipsatz-Treiber von der CD einspielen.

Und anschlaten werden sie das Ding vermutlich auch, nach dem Zusammenbau. Ob sie jetzt auch noch nen ausgiebigen Testlauf für 20 Euro machen, darauf würde ich nicht hoffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternate macht das glaub, aber die nehmen auch 70 Ocken für den Zusammenbau.

Aber eines kann man über Hardwareversand schon mal sagen: Bei Retouren gibt es echt keine Probleme. Hatte dort auch schon zwei Teile eingeschickt und sie wurden anstandslos ausgetauscht.
Einmal hatte ich ne OC Graka, die garnicht OC war und ein anderes mal war ein Mainboard defekt, welches ich wieder eingeschickt habe. Und ich muss sagen, es lief alles zu meiner größten Zufriedenheit ab.

Hoh ist da auch super. Allerdings liefern die nur Teile. Kommt also nur in Frage, wenn man selbst zusammenbaut. Ist mein persönlicher Lieblingsshop. Die haben mir sogar ne ATI im Nachhinein gegen eine Geforce umgetauscht.
Macht auch nicht jeder. Und Wertminderung musste ich auch nicht entrichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. März 2010)

SOllte ich ne Nvidia nehmen oder ATi?! Aber ich denke mal die Geben sich nichts wa?!


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Nvidia hat nach meiner persönlichen Meinung die besseren Treiber. ATI hat immo die besseren Karten. Preis-/Leistung ist besser und außerdem haben sie eben die neuesten Features an Board, wie eben DirectX11.
Nvidia hat immo nur alten Scheiß im Sortiment. Zwar wurden die Tage zwei neue Karten mit DirectX11 vorgestellt, aber die sind eh zu teuer und außerdem auch noch nicht verfügbar. Die GTX470 wird wohl so bei 350 Euro liegen und die GTX480 so bei 450 Euro, wobei letztere zwar die schnellste aller Single-GPU's ist, aber Stromhunger und Abwärme bzw. die daraus resultierende Geräuschkulisse sind kein Spass mehr.

Angesichts der momentanen Lage würde sogar ich als Nvidia-Fan eine ATI kaufen. Und in deinem Budget-Bereich wäre da dann eben die ATI5770 die beste Wahl.


----------



## Xeith (30. März 2010)

ich hatte eine ATI und die ist wegen Überhitzung und Strom kaputtgegangen, jetzt habe ich eine Nvida und sie geht wunderbar. was Nvidia hat hat ATI nicht und was ATI hat hat Nvidia nicht, aber ich glaube bei Nvidia findet man eine günstige Karte mit mehr Leistung als bei ATI


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. März 2010)

Okay okay, Dann lasse ich alles so wie es ist, werde ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen das ganze nochmal. Ist ja auch viel Geld für mich :-) 

Aber mein momentaner PC ist leider zu Schlecht.

HD 4850 

amd 62 X2 Dual core 4000+ 2,10 ghz 

Da verbessere ich mich ja um 100% :-) 


PS: Sollte dann auch lieber Win7 64 Bit nutzen oder?!
PSS: Nehme lieber diesen Tower Aerocool Vx-E Schwarz, ATX, ohne Netzteil wenn ich das richtig sehe sind da 2 Lüfter schon eingebaut?! Und sieht auch nett aus :-)


----------



## Xeith (30. März 2010)

joa klar, wenn du das hast, du muss auf die Struktur des Mainboards achten es gibt 64 und 32 Struktur oder so ähnlich auf 32 kannst du nur 32bit installieren auf 64bit kannst du 32 und 64bit installieren. es werden ja immer mehr Programme/Treiber auch für 64bit geschrieben, mit 64bit kannst du sogar bis zu 128+ GB Arbeitsspeicher erhöhen, aber die meisten Mainboards habe nur 4steckplätze, die neueren dann wiederum auch mehr. für die 32bit Version ist die grenze 3,2/3,5 GB also bei 3GB

steht ja in der Beschreibung: vorinstallierte Lüfter 2, die vorinstallierten Lüfter sind häufig gut und leise und reichen vollkommen


----------



## Yaggoth (30. März 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> aber ich glaube bei Nvidia findet man eine günstige Karte mit mehr Leistung als bei ATI




würd mich wundern ^^

schau dir mal z.B. auf Computerbase die Preisleistungstabellen an. i.d.R. kommt man bei ATI für eine vergleichbare (Rechen-)Leistung etwas günstiger weg.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. März 2010)

Gut also kann ich ruhig diese Komponenten kaufen, und habe dann was gutes ?! :-)


----------



## Klos1 (30. März 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> ich hatte eine ATI und die ist wegen Überhitzung und Strom kaputtgegangen, jetzt habe ich eine Nvida und sie geht wunderbar. was Nvidia hat hat ATI nicht und was ATI hat hat Nvidia nicht, aber ich glaube bei Nvidia findet man eine günstige Karte mit mehr Leistung als bei ATI



ATI hat immo klar das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Und unterm Strich auch die besseren Karten. Was Nvidia hat, ist PhysX. Aber das wird wohl weiterhin eine Randerscheinung bleiben.
DirectX11-Karten von Nvidia sind noch nicht lieferbar und wenn, dann fangen sie auch erst ab 350 Euro an. Und auch da gibt es zwar eine leistungsstarke aber dennoch nicht wirklich runde Karte.
Aber eine solche stünde ja allein vom Budget her nicht zur Debatte. Sonst sehe ich da aber immo nichts kaufbares bei Nvidia.

@TE: Ja sind eingebaut, aber bei einen 40 Euro Gehäuse kannst du keine guten Lüfter erwarten. Das sind halt Lüfter, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, die Komponenten kann man beruhigt kaufen und hat dann sogar was sehr gutes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Gehäuse mal abgesehen.^^


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (30. März 2010)

Was für ein Gehäuse würdest du denn vorschlagen was so in meinen Budget geht?!


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2010)

Ich hab im unteren Preissegment nicht mit so vielen Gehäusen persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Die wenigen, die waren alle das, was der Preis eigentlich schon angekündigt hat. Billig!
Musst dich halt mal ein bisschen durch das Internet arbeiten und nach Tests schauen. Bei mir liegen Gehäuse immer so zwischen 70-100 Euro. In diesem Preissegment könnte ich Tipps geben, aber darunter könnte ich auch nur selbst nach Tests schauen, oder eben einfach eines raussuchen.

Bei dem von dir gewählten genügt allerdings schon ein kurzer Blick, um es einzuordnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (31. März 2010)

Ist das Ding so Übel? hmm aber ich wollte nicht so viel ausgeben für ein Gehäuse. Da mir die Optik nun mal nicht so wichtig ist.. Aber Schrott wollte ich auch nicht kaufen hehe


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23029&agid=631

NZXT unter 50 Euro vielleicht noch je nach Geschmack


----------



## Kyragan (31. März 2010)

Sharkoon Rebel 9, Coolermaster Elite, Xigmatek Asgard


----------



## muehe (31. März 2010)

jo dachte die Standartdinger im Low Budget Bereich und gerade das Asgard wurden schon genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber Rebel 9 is glaube nich bei HWV aber gesamte CM Elite RC-3xx Reihe geht auch


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (31. März 2010)

Was ist denn an denen Besser als das was ich gewählt habe?


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2010)

Deines schreit gerade zu nach nen nervig lauten Lüfter in der Front. Ansonsten müsste man mal genauer hinschauen. Viel Unterschied wird nicht sein, da sie alle im gleichen Peissegment ansetzen. So in etwa zumindest.


----------



## Nebola (31. März 2010)

Vorallem das Aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich kann das Midgard empfehlen Klick

Hat 2 gute Fans und ne Steuerung dafür drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeith (1. April 2010)

XIGMATEK ist ne blöde Firmer ich mag die nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da is schon ein 120ger Lüfter laut wie laut wird bloß das Gehäuse sein


----------



## Nebola (1. April 2010)

Ne, das stimt so nicht.

Ich habe das Gehäuse ja, gut auf Maximal sind die laut, aber auch net maßlosübertrieben. ne GTX480 ist lauter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ud es gibt ja ne Lüftersteuerung, auf minimal Kühlen die trotzdem noch und sind super leise.


----------



## Vanth1 (1. April 2010)

Schon den neuen Buffed PC angeguckt?
Zum zocken passt der.Und kostet ungefhär 700€.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. April 2010)

Finde den nicht gut... Da ist die Erste Zusammenstellung von Klos besser finde ich....


Werde mir den PC Montag bestellen... Hat wer evtl noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ?!


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Der Rechner ist von mir! Es gibt nur einen Menschen, der den verbessern kann. Und das bin ich selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Verbesserungsvorschlag wäre also, daß Netzteil durch das hier zu ersetzen:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=27134&agid=240

Ist die Neuauflage und nur geringfügig teuerer. Aber noch ne Spur effizienter und hat auch Kabelmanagement. Und mit den Buffed-PC kann man den nicht vergleichen.
Das sind schlicht zwei unterschiedliche Gewichtsklassen. Einen 955er neben einen 435er zu stellen, ist wie ein Fiat Bambino gegen nen Prosche.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. April 2010)

Okay.. dann kann ich das ja soweit stehen lassen... Mit Folgenden Komponenten 


WD Caviar Black 750GB, WD7501AALS

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3

MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk, 1024MB, PCI-Express

4096MB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7

Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3, AMD 770

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Cougar CM 550Watt


So und dann habe ich meine ruhe erst mal ?! Gut irgendwann muss ich die Grafikkarte tauschen denke ich mal, Aber das ja kein Ding irgendwann


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2010)

Damit hast du auf jeden Fall länger Ruhe.
Eventuell könnte man die Festplatte durch ne moderne ersetzen, aber unbedingt spürbar sollte der Leistungsunterschied nicht sein.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Welche Platte willste denn einsetzen? Die Cavier Black gehört immo mit zu schnellsten. Ne Samsung F3 wäre ne Alternative. Aber einer der beiden halte ich derzeit für die beste Wahl in dem Preissegment.
Von der Geschwindigkeit nehmen sie sich auch nicht viel. Die Black hat bessere Zugriffszeiten, während die F3 zum Teil etwas höhere Transferraten fährt. Ein subjektiv wahrnehmbarer Unterschied im Betrieb wird sich meiner Meinung nach aber eher weniger einstellen.

@TE:

Ja, damit kannst du auf jedenfall die nächsen 1-2 Jahre alles mit sehr hohen Einstellungen spielen. Und wenn die Grafikkarte für hohe Detailstufen zu schwach wird, dann genügt der alleinige Wechsel der solchen.
Der Rest reicht locker 4 Jahre. An das Netzteil wirst du auch in ein paar Jahren noch Grafikkarten der gehobenen Klasse dranhängen können. Außer Nvidia macht so weiter, wie bisher und ATI schließt sich dem Trend an.
Aber dann darf man sich eh bald Gedanken über ein kleines privates Kraftwerk machen.

Ansonsten wären vielleicht noch irgendwann 2 GB Ram interessant, die man dazu steckt. Aber da fließt auch noch viel Wasser dem Bach runter, wenn ich mir anschaue, wieviele Spiele nativ in 64bit verfügbar sind.
Und ansonsten gilt erstmal, daß 32bit Prozesso unter Windoof 64bit auch nur 2 GB Ram max. bekommen, außer es wird erzwungen, dann gehen max. vier.


----------



## Kyragan (2. April 2010)

Du musst beachten, dass das Model hier ne 750GB Platte ist also auf 250GB Plattern aufbaut. Die aktuellen Caviar Black Modelle haben 500GB Platter. Dass da die Transferraten höher sind liegt imo auf der Hand. Wie gesagt: Es wird nur messbar sein, aber keinesfalls spürbar.


----------



## Klos1 (2. April 2010)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß das merklich ins Gewicht fällt. Hast du zufällig nen Vergleich parat? Mich würde das mal in Zahlen ausgedrückt interessieren. Ich hab da nur noch was von einer Seagate mit 500 GB Platter im Kopf, die in der Tat transfermäßig recht flott unterwegs war, allerdings anderweidige Defizite aufwies. Außerdem geht Datendichte wiederum auf die Zugriffszeit, da der Schreib-/Lesekopf mit höherer Präzision ausgerichtet werden muss. Hohe Datendichte halt also nicht nur Vorzüge.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (2. April 2010)

Ne platte lass ich so, die Cavier Black macht mir nen soliden eindruck...


Na dann bin ich ja zufrieden wenn ich Jahre damit meine Ruhe habe :-) 

Dann kann das fröhliche Zocken ja bald weiter gehen, Ach ja, wie lange sind die Lieferzeiten ? Da ja die HD 5770 momentan nicht zu haben ist bei Hardwareversand.

Und Win 7 64 Bit sollte ich nutzen oder reicht auch 32 bit?!


----------



## Nebola (2. April 2010)

1. Lieferzeit normal so ne Woche, kannst halt auch ohne Graka bestellen unddie einzeln woanders holen.

2. Ja 64, aufjeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. April 2010)

Eine frage habe ich noch,ich bestelle mir ja kein Laufwerk dazu, da ich ein externes Laufwerk nutze 

Wie sieht das denn mit der Installation aus? erkennt er ohne Probleme mein externes Laufwerk beim ersten Installieren von Win 7? oder muss ich mir da Sorgen machen?!


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Win7 könnte man sogar von nem USB-Stick aus installieren. Da sollte es imo kein Problem geben.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. April 2010)

Gut zu Wissen..

und Hardwareversand baut mir den PC Komplett zusammen, Aber wirklich alles?! :-)


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Außer wenn man Kühler extra bestellt. Dort verbauen sie nur die Standardkühler von AMD bzw. Intel.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. April 2010)

Also bauen sie den nicht mit ein ?! 

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2

Oder verstehe ich dich gerade Falsch?!


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Richtig.


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Bei mir haben Sie den noch eingebaut, aber wohl seit ca. 1-2 Monaten machen Sie das nicht mehr.


----------



## Kyragan (3. April 2010)

Sollte auch nicht tragisch sein. Das Ding wird bei Intel mit Push-Pins und bei AMD mit den üblichen Halteklammern direkt am Sockel befestigt. Simpler gehts kaum.


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Ich würde da nochmal telefonisch anfragen. Beim Mugen verstehe ich es ja, aber bei dem würde ich es schon noch für vertretbar halten. Andere bauen auch schwere Kühler ein. Frag da nochmal telefonisch bei denen nach.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. April 2010)

Also habe angerufen, Die bauen Kühler nur bis 700 Gramm ein... 

Da meiner ja nur 0.52 kg wiegt sollte das kein Problem sein...

Und hatte gefragt wegen Testen, Da ja kein Betriebssystem drauf ist können die ja nicht viel Testen :-) Aber Sie testen den Speicher....


----------



## Nebola (3. April 2010)

Dann werden Sie den wohl auch verbauen.

Wieviel wiegt denn der Mugen ? o_O


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Mugen würde ich jetzt schon mal auf ca. 800 schätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sie den Freezer nicht verbaut hätten, dann hätte mich das doch sehr verwundert. Bei den riesigen Brocken ist es wie gesagt legitim. Auch wenn andere Firmen sich das ganz offensichtlich trotzdem zutrauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. April 2010)

Mache mir nur Sorgen das evtl er doch mit Externes Laufwerk nicht erkennt ^^ 


Sonst ist das eine Tolle Maschine, wo ich mich schon drauf freue ^^


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2010)

Sollte an und für sich nicht so das Problem sein. Aber was spricht den gegen einen fest integrierten Brenner? Ich meine, da gibt es auch schon welche für knapp 20 Euro. Und einfach nur ein Laufwerk kostet glaub nen 10er.
Also ich weiß nicht, aber so ein aktuelles flottes Laufwerk wäre für mich Pflicht. Auf irgendso nen externes USB-Gedöns hätte ich kein Bock. Was hast du da überhaupt? USB oder eSATA?


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. April 2010)

USB Laufwerk ist das... Ja ich weiß wegen dem Laufwerk, Aber das sind immerhin 20 Euro die ich Sparen kann hehe


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (4. April 2010)

So PC ist bestellt :-) Sobald er da ist und ich Win7 drauf habe berichte ich wie das Teil ist :-)


----------



## Crucial² (6. April 2010)

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil und mehr Glück als ich hatte wünsch ich dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (6. April 2010)

Hehe ,Danke. Mache mir auch schon Sorgen das meiner nicht will wenn der Kommt :-) 

Habe dein Problem mir auch genau durchgelesen, Und mache mir Deswegen meinen Kopf xD


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (8. April 2010)

Hmm die Grafikkarte ist immer noch nicht Lieferbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte einer ne Idee welche Gleichwertige ich nehmen könnte als Ersatz? Die auch nicht unbedingt Teurer ist..


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Dann werden Sie den wohl auch verbauen.
> 
> Wieviel wiegt denn der Mugen ? o_O



Über 800, fast 900. Ohne Lüfter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Nordwolf Wirst dich schon noch gedulden müssen. Was du machen kannst ist nachfragen, ob sie deine Grafikkarte aus der Bestellung streichen können und dich im Netz umschaun ob du wo anders eine rankriegst. So würden deine Chancen theoretisch steigen, aber ne Erfolgsgarantie gibts auch da nicht. Die Karten sind einfach kaum verfügbar.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (8. April 2010)

Hmm sind die so Begehrt ? Wie lange müsste ich denn Rechnen Damit?! Hatte Zwar eine E-Mail geschrieben aber die Wissen das auch nicht..

Naja Notfalls 1-2 Wochen noch warten :-)


----------



## Kyragan (8. April 2010)

Problem ist, dass sie in relativ geringer Stückzahl gefertigt werden bzw. die Raten der Defekte relativ hoch sind und sie außerdem noch stark nachgefragt werden.


----------



## Independent (9. April 2010)

Die 5770 ist doch lieferbar Oo---> XFX , HIS, Club3D

Und die 5850 bekommste ohne Probs über Alternate.


Momentan gehts eigtl. mit der Verfügbarkeit, Gott sei Dank


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

> Und die 5850 bekommste ohne Probs über Alternate.



aber sehr teuer 

dann lieber über notebooksbilliger


----------



## Kyragan (9. April 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Und die 5850 bekommste ohne Probs über Alternate.



Nicht jeder will über 300€ für ne Karte bezahlen, die anfangs für 240 lieferbar war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. April 2010)

Ne gebe sicherlich keine 300 aus :-) 

Ich warte einfach auf die Karte. Wird schon irgendwann kommen :-)


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. April 2010)

> Aber mein momentaner PC ist leider zu Schlecht.
> 
> HD 4850
> 
> ...



Also, einen starken Leistungsschub in Sachen Grafikkarte darfst du nicht erwarten, die HD 4850 ist beinahe genauso stark wie die HD 5770, bloß dass sie halt kein dx11 unterstützt.
Was machst du eig mit dem alten Pc, hast du noch Verwendung für den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (9. April 2010)

Ne das mit Der Grafikkarte weiß ich.. Aber sonst verbessere ich mich um bald 100%, aber ist auch schnuppe hehe

Ja meinen Alten PC verkaufe ich !!


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. April 2010)

hwv hardwareversand.de GmbH, Daimlerweg 4, 59519 Möhnesee
Registergericht Arnsberg, HRB 5956, 59821 Arnsberg
USt.-ID.: DE 213832261

 Sehr geehrte(r) Herr xxxx
vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei hardwareversand.de. 

Ihr Auftragscode: xxxxxxx Für den Artikel (1031ML) 'MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk, 1024MB, PCI-Express' hat uns der Hersteller noch keinen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin mitgeteilt.
 Sobald der Artikel bei uns eingegangen ist, werden wir Ihnen diesen schnellstmöglich zusenden.



Wenn Sie für einen Artikel ohne Liefertermin oder einen Auslaufartikel einen anderen Artikel geliefert haben oder Ihre Bestellung stornieren möchten, senden Sie bitte eine kurze E-Mail an service@hardwareversand.de.


Also warte ich ja noch 4 Wochen oder länger auf das Teil, Hmm keiner Ne idee welche ich nun Nehmen soll als Austausch ?


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Eine ATI5770 ist in vielen Lebenslagen schon deutlich schneller als eine 4850. Das ganze hängt halt von den Einstellungen und dem Spiel ab, wie man hier sieht:

http://www.computerb...chnitt_bioshock

Bei Bioshock hast du zum Beispiel im ersten Benchmark einen Geschwindigkeitsboost von knapp 25% zur 4850. Das würde ich jetzt nicht unerheblich nennen. Bei Riddick bist du im ersten Benchmark mit 39 zu 25 FPS bei ca. 35%, die eine 5770 schneller rechnet. Eine 5770 ist also oft schon deutlich schneller als eine 4850.

Zum Thema andere Karte:

Es gibt zur MSI 5770 Hawk nur eine Alternative und das ist die Vapor-X von Sapphire. Aber die ist auch nicht lieferbar. Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch jede andere 5770 nehmen. Leistungsmäßig nehmen die sich alle nichts, nur der Lüfter ist halt bei der Hawk/Vapor-X besonders gut.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. April 2010)

hmm könntest du mir eine Vorschlagen bei Hardwareversand, Die auch nicht schlechter ist und Lieferbar ?!


PS: Habe diese im Auge http://www4.hardware...28979&agid=1004 was dazu zu Sagen?!
PSS: die belegt 2 Slots, Könnte das zu Problemen führen ?!


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Was soll man dazu sagen? Es ist im Prinzip von der Leistung her die gleiche wie die MSI Hawk, aber eben halt mit stinknormalen Standardlüfter. Ist halt lauter. Um wieviel kann ich auch nicht sagen. Angeblich sind die Dinger unter Last mit Standardkühler schon wahrnehmbar.

Und ein Problem mit dem zusätzlich belegten Slot bekommst du nur, wenn du ihn verwenden wollen würdest. Denn dann ist er ja verdeckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings wüsste ich jetzt spontan nicht, was du da in den 1er PCI-Express anschließen willst. Davon abgesehen würde es noch einen zweiten geben, der nicht verdeckt ist.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. April 2010)

Gut dann Bestelle ich die dazu.. 

Aber nun ne Blöde Frage..

Was genau Schreibe ich in der E-mail das ich Die Hawk wech haben will, Und diese Karte dann zum Austausch ?!

Und nun Will ich ja doch das Laufwerk dazu, Schreibe ich einfach dann.Die Artikelnummer dazu oder wie genau ?!


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Ich würd halt einfach anrufen und sagen, daß sie die zwei Teile verbauen sollen und die Hawk aufgrund der Wartezeit dann streichen sollen. Und die Artikelnummer sollte da dann ja reichen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. April 2010)

Habe Mail hingeschrieben.. Aber langsam bekomme ich Schlechte Laune, Nun haben die meinen CPU nicht auf Lager wenn ich das Richtig gesehen habe.... 

Immer was Neues....................


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Das siehst du richtig. Aber ich denke, daß sie da alle paar Tage welche reinbekommen und im Gegensatz zur Grafikkarte mangelt es da nicht an Stückzahlen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. April 2010)

Will ich Hoffen :-) 

Lohnt es sich eigentlich für 20€ mehr den AMD Black Edition AMD Phenom II X4 965 / 3.4 GHz Prozessor zu nehmen? oder ist da die Steigerung nicht wirklich spürbar zu den 955?!


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2010)

Glaube der 965 war besser zum Übertakten oder so, genau weis ichs nicht ^^


----------



## Kyragan (11. April 2010)

Nö. Das ist exakt die gleiche CPU. Nur dass der 955 von Haus aus einen Multiplikatorschritt mehr hat. Allerdings kann man das sich beim 955 sehr einfach selbst "korrigieren". Lohnt sich IMO nicht wirklich.
btw besseres OCn stimmt auch net wirklich. Die aktuellen AMD-Rekorde wurden großteils mit 955 BE im C3 Stepping gemacht. Wichtig bei AMD ist das Stepping. Da geht C3 deutlich besser und im Falle vom 965er konnte mit dem neuen Stepping auch die TDP gesenkt werden.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2010)

Ich würd auch den 955er nehmen. Wenn mehr Geld ausgeben, dann in Richtung Grafikkarte.

@Stepping:

Das kann man sich bei HWV leider nicht aussuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Hoh.de geht das cooler Weise aber immer:

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?VL=amd%20955&SC=rel&TY=2&ST=5


----------



## Crucial² (11. April 2010)

Würde bei einem Artikel-Austausch etc. immer anrufen. Dann kann man es Schritt für Schritt und Mündlich mit einem Arbeiter von denen machen und das funktioniert wirklich gut. Habe selber Erfahrung damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hab meine 5850er ausgetauscht)


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. April 2010)

Ja okay, Dann bleibe ich bei den 955.. Und werde morgen nochmal anrufen wegen dem Umtausch der Komponenten... Bin ich ja mal Gespannt wie lange ich dann noch warten muss auf den PC... 

Will das Ding endlich haben^^


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (12. April 2010)

grrrr, Werde noch Irre mit dem Laden hehe... Nun habe ich Gesehen das die Hawk doch verfügbar ist. Habe angerufen und die haben gesagt das er schon zusammengebaut ist und morgen evtl schon da ist :-) 

Bin ich ja mal gespannt !!!


----------



## Klos1 (12. April 2010)

Also, wenn sie nur zusammengebaut gehabt hätten und der PC noch bei ihnen gestanden wäre, dann hätte ich darauf bestanden, daß sie die Hawks einbauen. Denn das macht genau 1 Minute Arbeit. Dann lass es nochmal 5 sein, um die Bestellung im Computer abzuändern. Aber das war es dann auch.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (12. April 2010)

Ja die Hawk ist eingebaut... Meine Änderungen hätten die nicht geschafft mehr, Naja zumindest ist die Hawk dabei nun hehe Schade um das Laufwerk. Aber sollte ja auch per USB- Laufwerk klappen die Installation..


----------

